# Satan's use of Scripture and his skillful use of questions



## Pergamum

Satan quotes the words of God, even correctly.

When does he do this, and what does this tell us about him? Any quotes? Where did he aquire such knowledge and can he understand its true meaning (he must to some degree if he purposely distorts it).




Also, I notice that the Devil seems to ask a lot of questions? 

Hath God said? 
Doth Job fear God for nought?

Is there anything revealing about the Devil's use of questions?


----------



## panta dokimazete

I think Satan uses questions to fulfill his internal priority - kill, steal and destroy God's glory.


----------



## BJClark

Pergamum;



> Also, I notice that the Devil seems to ask a lot of questions?
> 
> Hath God said?
> Doth Job fear God for nought?
> 
> Is there anything revealing about the Devil's use of questions?



Yes, there is something very revealing about it, they are asked in order to get us to question God..in which case they either strengthen our faith as we stand firm in "Yes, God did say this" or to hardened hearts against God, "God didn't say that, some man made it up so that men would comply and live in fear of a made up God."


----------



## Leslie

The usage of questions in arguments is something particularly Jewish and reflects the Jewish origin of the scriptures. You see this in the ministry of Jesus also. When He was in the temple, he asked them questions and they were amazed at his answers. Answers are ordinarily questions. Even today, when Jews argue they argue with questions back and forth. The one who hasn't thought of a retort question is the one that loses the argument. I think this is cultural, not theological.


----------



## toddpedlar

Leslie said:


> The usage of questions in arguments is something particularly Jewish and reflects the Jewish origin of the scriptures. You see this in the ministry of Jesus also. When He was in the temple, he asked them questions and they were amazed at his answers. Answers are ordinarily questions. Even today, when Jews argue they argue with questions back and forth. The one who hasn't thought of a retort question is the one that loses the argument. I think this is cultural, not theological.



Might reflect some cultural realities, but that doesn't take away from the fact that it's what actually happened. Satan was employing a tactic intended to make Jesus doubt, just as his questions to Eve tempted her to doubt and seek autonomous action.


----------



## Matthias

Pergamum said:


> Where did he aquire such knowledge and can he understand its true meaning (he must to some degree if he purposely distorts it).



Satan, being at one time the highest of the angels would have an immense knowledge of things pertaining to scripture. I would think he would have gained this knowledge in Heaven before his fall.


----------



## Pergamum

He would have attained his knowledge of Scripture in heaven before the Scriptures were written?


----------



## Matthias

Pergamum said:


> He would have attained his knowledge of Scripture in heaven before the Scriptures were written?



I could be way off here, but wouldnt the Covenant between the Father and the Son, and the plan of Redemption have existed in eternity before the foundation of the world? I don't know how to say what I am trying to say but I am sure I have heard or read about this somewhere, how the Angels would have knowledge in heaven of the entire unfolding of the world, which would enclude the plan of Redemption and the scriptures etc etc...


Again, this is far above me so I should have said nothing


----------



## Zenas

The Scriptures are revelation of a reality that pre-existed them. Moreover, Satan has been persistently present it seems, though not omni-present, throughout human existence and even before. 

He would know what God said and the significance of it.


----------



## Matthias

Zenas said:


> The Scriptures are revelation of a reality that pre-existed them. Moreover, Satan has been persistently present it seems, though not omni-present, throughout human existence and even before.
> 
> He would know what God said and the significance of it.



Ya... what he said


----------



## Pergamum

Matthias, I was always under the impression that even the unfallen angels might have been in awe of God's plan when Jesus was born and took on human flesh, they wondered at these things. 

Perhaps God revealed His plan step by step to the audience of angels and the hosts of heaven did not know how the story ended either. Any covenant between the members of the Godhead might have been between them alone, leaving the angels in suspence.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Matthias

Pergamum said:


> Matthias, I was always under the impression that even the unfallen angels might have been in awe of God's plan when Jesus was born and took on human flesh, they wondered at these things.
> 
> Perhaps God revealed His plan step by step to the audience of angels and the hosts of heaven did not know how the story ended either. Any covenant between the members of the Godhead might have been between them alone, leaving the angels in suspence.
> 
> Any thoughts?




Absolutely plausible! I am sure the angels would still "wonder" at these things even had they known about them all along. I really dont know


----------



## Zenas

Pergamum said:


> Matthias, I was always under the impression that even the unfallen angels might have been in awe of God's plan when Jesus was born and took on human flesh, they wondered at these things.
> 
> Perhaps God revealed His plan step by step to the audience of angels and the hosts of heaven did not know how the story ended either. Any covenant between the members of the Godhead might have been between them alone, leaving the angels in suspence.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Perhaps also that it was not the plan itself that they ultimately marveled at, but at it's unfolding. It's one thing to know God will condescend to save people who hate Him. It's another thing to see it. This is all sheerly speculative though.


----------

